# Expecting to bring home a 6 yr. old rescue next week!



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new here! Our family has been anticipating adding a GSD to our family. We have no other pets in the home now. We've been mourning a previous pet loss (from old age) for a while now, and are ready to commit again. 

This will be our first rescue dog. Both my husband and I have had large breed dogs in the past, but always from a puppy. We're looking at a purebred sable female age 6 years named Sky. We will meet her on Sunday and if all goes well, are looking to take her home later next week. 

We've some history, including temperament and current issues (mild dog aggression and leash pulling). The rescue people are actually GSD trainers that take in dogs (sometimes really difficult cases that would otherwise not survive) and have a real heart for the dogs. We get lifetime training too, to make our placement a success.  I could tell the trainer I talked to on the phone really loves the dog and wants to see her go to a forever home where she can have a family to love, that loves her. We want that too! 

So, my questions really pertain to bringing in an adult dog, since I've only raised from a puppy in the past. I'll ask about what she knows (commands) and her current routine now and other information relating to structure of her day, so I can be sure to be as consistent as possible. But, how should I introduce her to our home when she first arrives? Should I let her pick where she sleeps? I've never considered these things before. They said she is crate trained, but in all honestly, I've never used one before other than for transportation. 

I want to make sure to get off to a great start for both of us! This would be my husbands first GSD. I had a GSD/Lab mix twenty years ago which I raised from a puppy. It was the most wonderful dog I've ever had, and the reason why I want a GSD again. 

Thanks for any and all advice!

Lauren


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I always recommend that adopters keep a new dog on a leash in the house for the first week. When you move from room to room, so does the dog. When you're cooking dinner, the dog is right there in the kitchen too. Direct the dog to the place you want her to lay down, if she's already got that command.

I would also have a big crate available, to put her in when you can't have her leashed next to you. It's a nice safe place to decompress and take things in.

I love that the rescue gives you lifetime training and support. Good luck! Thanks for adopting an older dog -- they really are the best!!!

Also: Patricia McConnell has a lovely little book called _Love Has No Age Limit_, written for adopters of adult dogs. She's a first-rate PhD behaviorist who writes easy-to-read, helpful, smart books:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Love-Limit-Welcoming-Adopted-into-Your/dp/1891767143/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1447796867&sr=1-1&keywords=love+has+no+age+limit[/ame]

Her website is also chock full of good info (including a webinar on adopting adult dogs):
http://www.patriciamcconnell.com/adolescent-or-adult


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you so much! This is exactly the resource I've been looking for, but had not yet found! I just bought the book from your Amazon link (on Prime, so I should have it in a few days!) and am off to watch the webinar. What an incredible resource her website is! 

I appreciate the leash idea for the first week, I'm absolutely going to do that. An article on Patricia's website mentioned house privileges are earned, and so go slowly. 

Thank you again, so very much!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Lauren, welcome! I have found that there is a lot of good information on this forum. Magwart, among others, has a ton of experience with rescues.

I did not know this with my dogs, but a two week shutdown period is usually advised when rescuing a dog. In other words, you don't want a lot of people coming over for a short bit, keep it quiet, let her get familiar with her new home and get used to things. Spend the time bonding with her. 

Don't fret if she happens to seem standoffish at first. Building a relationship takes time. There usually isn't a lot of information about a rescue's past and that may impact how quickly she learns to trust you.

I think it's wonderful, too, about, about the lifetime training. Please keep us updated, we would love to hear how things are going.


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you, newlie! 

I have been coming this forum day and night since I found it! Such great information (especially the rescue section in particular). 

The shutdown period is great advice. I started moving and canceling things today in anticipation of welcoming our dog next week. 

I'll definitely post a pic or two, with an update!

Thanks again!
Lauren


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome, Lauren! Bless you for opening your home to an older adult. I completely agree with Magwart. They are the best. My Annie, was a 2 year old shelter dog, when I adopted her. She was also my first adult dog. I thought it might be harder to bond, or train, and other silly things like that. Not true. She was a much loved family member, until we lost her at 14.5. 

You have already been given great advice. When I casework for applicants, in rescue, I always remind them that just because a dog doesn't have an accident in the foster home, doesn't mean it won't have one in yours. Rescue dogs have to deal with a lot of change, which can be stressful and accidents should be anticipated - just in case. The crate is a really good idea.

I love that it seems you have an awesome safety net for you and Sky. Since the trainer loves this dog, you can be sure that she wants to make sure this is the best match for Sky and your family. My Annie also had dog aggression. Her's was more than mild, but it was manageable. She was an only dog. I taught her to ignore other dogs and she was fine. It sounds like you will get the help you need to work on that.

Many people here, will say this isn't true, but in my case it is. I did everything for Annie - feeding, training, etc. In return, she worshiped the ground my husband walked on. I mean, she loved me and the kids - when he wasn't around. lol! Adopted Shelby, a shepherd puppy, last year. Another female. Guess what? Yep. She adores my husband too. I actually find it amusing. I kind of get a kick out of it, because he enjoys it so much. 

Please keep us posted on Sky. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Jan! Thank you for the welcome! I appreciate you sharing about your Annie, I'm encouraged. Since this is my first adult dog, I have wondered a little about bonding and how previous [possibly difficult] experiences may affect things. But I've decided that love overcomes, and I'm dedicated to being the best and most consistent leader I can for my precious dog! aw: aw: aw: 

I'm so grateful for all the resources I've had available to read here, I feel very confident that I can introduce Sky to our home in a very non-stressful way. Including taking her to the back yard first, until she goes to the bathroom, then I can praise her and take her inside through the very door she'll be asking to go out of for bathroom time. I know I can't think of it all, but I'm forming a really great "introduction day" game plan to help her feel safe and understand the layout of the house/yard. 

I have to laugh about Annie and Shelby favoring your husband! I am going to be the point person (pack leader) for Sky, and yet.. I guess we'll see who SHE decides is her favorite! All good.... ;-) 

I'll definitely post our pics when she arrives home! 

Thanks again for sharing with me!

Lauren


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Had four come in at 2, 4, 6 & who knows. Obviously, I did it all wrong! It was pretty much "here ya go." Three of them integrated with dogs with seniority in the home, the first one was an only dog. (and my first dog.) And I forgot the 5 yo samoyd in that list. Pretty much "here ya go."


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> Had four come in at 2, 4, 6 & who knows. Obviously, I did it all wrong! It was pretty much "here ya go." Three of them integrated with dogs with seniority in the home, the first one was an only dog. (and my first dog.) And I forgot the 5 yo samoyd in that list. Pretty much "here ya go."


Ha! I am probably over thinking it a bit!  Glad to hear it can just go as easy as "here ya go"! I'm definitely looking forward to finding out! 

I see you are in Oregon! Here's a shout out from your other-side-of-the-river neighbor in southern Washington!


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

I adopted a 3 year old rescue last January.
<---- the guy in my avi

He was kind of observant and on his best behavior at first until he became accustomed to his new environment. Then his true personality came out (silly goofy naughty protective - good and the bad). Consistency and routine is good and expect there to be a small adjustment period. But I think he has bonded to me (and I to him) even more than my other shepherd who I got as a puppy! He is so affectionate and so much fun. 

Good luck and thank you for considering an older dog!


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement and reinforcing the need for consistency! 

We met Sky yesterday and spent some time getting to know each other. We go back today and the trainer is going to take us through what she knows, and help my son with confidence in working with her (he's 11). 

I'm not sure if I can post pictures yet, but we took a nice family one yesterday and I'm sure we'll take a zillion more once we get her home this afternoon! :halogsd:

EDIT: I'm not sure how to put a picture on this thread, but i was able to create an album and just put our first family picture with Sky, taken yesterday!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Great picture! She is a pretty girl!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you upload your pictures in a free Photobucket or other photo-sharing site, you can reduce them down to 400X600 pixels (I think that's the limit here?), then save them in that smaller format. At that point the site will give you a URL for each picture.

In your thread here, when you post look for the little icon that's yellow with mountains and a sun. Then past the URL for your photos in the dialogue box that pops up when you click that icon. Your pix will then appear in this thread! 

ETA: Awesome adoption picture in your album! Beautiful dog, beautiful family. Sky looks fantastic!


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on Photobucket! I got it now.  

Well, Sky is home, we picked her up at 10am this morning! She's settling in wonderfully. She's a good girl! We bought her one of those dog couches at Costco, and she's been napping a bit off and on. It was a big day!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

She's SOOOO pretty. Looks like you got an awesome dog -- and she's one of the lucky ones with a happy ending. Thank you for giving her a home!


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks! We think we're lucky, so win/win! 

We are finding out that she knows more commands than we thought and is very even tempered. UPS came to the door and rang the bell (first visitor on the the first day -- which we had not planned obviously) and she didn't bark, and just noticed them when we opened the door for the delivery. No aggression (yay!) That's always nice to know.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

PNWgirl107 said:


> Thanks! We think we're lucky, so win/win!
> 
> We are finding out that she knows more commands than we thought and is very even tempered. UPS came to the door and rang the bell (first visitor on the the first day -- which we had not planned obviously) and she didn't bark, and just noticed them when we opened the door for the delivery. No aggression (yay!) That's always nice to know.


She is gorgeous! Sounds like she is settling in well. 
It takes awhile for them to know it is their home and become comfortable. So just because she is not barking at the UPS guy now, doesn't mean she won't in a month when she settles in. That's how it worked with Bruno!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Agree! She may not bark at the door for a few weeks. It often takes a newly adopted GSD some time to decide that they're "home" and start protecting the house. I sometimes see my "silent" foster dogs change and start sentry barking around 2-3 weeks after rescue.


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you MayzieGSD and Magwart. Good advice, and we'll just continue getting to know each other. I've got much to learn from my dog, and hopefully, my dog from me! 

We're on DAY 2, and so far I've learned is she's got some problems I need to have looked at right away. We're headed to the vet on Saturday for an ear that is obviously bothering her. She's not eating at all either. So far, I'm not alarmed, but definitely concerned, and going to keep an eye on things. We called the trainer and bought her food that he was feeding, but still no go. I'm hoping it's due to all the change, and getting settled in.

I think I'm starting to move this thread away from "general rescue" info, so I'll end it here -- I'll be sure to update you all on another thread -- especially if I have any questions about her settling in. Thanks all for the support!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

She is gorgeous, you are lucky and so is she.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl, congratulations


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

Congratulations! I really hope that you are ready for the ride as well. There are many things that nobody tells you before adopting a dog. One is that it costs money and most of your time. You are going to need to feed it and take care of your dog in different ways. While we may not like to here this, they are going to get sick at times and you'll need to find that vet who understands both of you. I wish you all the best. At least you are in the right forum on learning and sharing


----------



## PNWgirl107 (Nov 17, 2015)

Well, our new baby had a big day today! We started with a grooming appointment and got her feeling all beautiful and fluffy with freshly bathed fur. Then, off to the vet, and we were happy to learn that she appears to be in great health. We had a baseline blood test since her health history is unknown, but our girl is looking like she's got a lot of years left in her! Today is day FOUR with us, and she seemed to break through today a bit, warming up to us and acting like a 6 year old puppy rolling around all over the floor and snuggling up to us. *MELT*


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome! Happy to hear things are going well!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations!! Sky is a beautiful girl! Glad you welcomed her into your home.




MayzieGSD said:


> She is gorgeous! Sounds like she is settling in well.
> It takes awhile for them to know it is their home and become comfortable. So just because she is not barking at the UPS guy now, doesn't mean she won't in a month when she settles in. That's how it worked with Bruno!





Magwart said:


> Agree! She may not bark at the door for a few weeks. It often takes a newly adopted GSD some time to decide that they're "home" and start protecting the house. I sometimes see my "silent" foster dogs change and start sentry barking around 2-3 weeks after rescue.


Sorry for the bit off topic Lauren,

If someone did not want the barking at the sound of the doorbell/knocking ect.. Could you use the opportunity to mark and reward her current non responsive behavior?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ absolutely!!


----------

